# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A do të "braktisnit" gjithçka vetëm për të qënë me atë që doni?

## addela

Sic e kam thon une muajin tjeter martohem. Po braktis gjithcka per ate qe dua,
po ju vajza e djem te forumit do lenit gjithcka per njeriun qe doni,vetem per te qene me ate?

----------


## Besoja

Në rastin që martohesh,nuk mund të thuash se po braktis njeri.
Nëse po martohesh me një njeri që familja nuk ta do,tjetër gjë.
Gjithsesi,zemra duhet dëgjuar por nga shumë histori të tilla,ka patur edhe shumë zhgënjime!
Fati tënd mos qoftë i tillë.

----------


## symphony

Edhe unë braktisa gjithëçka që më lidh me kujtimet fëmijërore, atë më të rëndësishmen - familjen. Por nuk mund ta quaj dot braktisje, edhe pse në rastin konkret pasqyrohet si braktisje, fatkeqësisht.
Familja ishte ajo që pajtoi vullnetin tim.
Së fundmi u ndamë të gjithë të lumtur, kjo është më e rëndësishmja. (:

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Sic e kam thon une muajin tjeter martohem. Po braktis gjithcka per ate qe dua,
> po ju vajza e djem te forumit do lenit gjithcka per njeriun qe doni,vetem per te qene me ate?


Te uroj addela nje martes dhe jet te lumtur dhe inshallah jeton e lumtur me familjen tuaj dhe me njerzit qe i don

vertet ju vajzat e keni pakez me veshtir po te isha ne poziten tuaj do ta kisha shum shum veshtir

une nuk mund te braktis prinderit gjyshen vllaun dhe motren kete gje sdo mund te bej kurr pasi qe smundem te jetoj pa ta

----------


## Aksinja

Gjithshka është fjalë e madhe, në këtë fjal përfshihen shum njerëz dhe gjëra ndër to jan dhe  prindërit, më të çmuarit në botë për mua
Nëse njeriu që dua më vë para zgjedhjes ose atë ose gjithshka tjetër, atëher ai nuk më do , kjo do të thot që dashuroj njeriun e gabuar, 
Përgjigja ime është Nuk braktis gjithshka për një përson

----------


## mia@

> Sic e kam thon une muajin tjeter martohem. Po braktis gjithcka per ate qe dua,
> po ju vajza e djem te forumit do lenit gjithcka per njeriun qe doni,vetem per te qene me ate?


C'do te thuash me braktis? Po martohesh pa deshiren e prinderve ? Po zgjedh midis familjes tende dhe atij?

----------


## Nete

Te martohesh,nuk do te thote qe po braktisish gjithqka,apo ndoshta do te shkosh te jetosh large familjes me te?
Largesia eshte shume e veshtire.

----------


## genti1972

i kam braktis nje her e se bej me ......se jam ndjer me bosh se kurre

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Jo se nuk ia vlen sepse martesa nuk eshte mbi gjitha!

----------


## jeta_ime

> Sic e kam thon une muajin tjeter martohem. Po braktis gjithcka per ate qe dua,
> po ju vajza e djem te forumit do lenit gjithcka per njeriun qe doni,vetem per te qene me ate?



Ti do vendosesh per jeten tende..POr qe thua po braktis cdo gje,hmmm,kjo vertet eshte fjali e fort...Sepse duhet njeriu te jet shuuuummee i sigurt per kete gje.Ateher duhet menduar qe martesa nuk do jete 1 jave apo 2...TE gjithe shpresojm qe martesa do zgjate deri ne fund me njerin qe don,mire po duke vepruar me kushtet qe do te bejne mire,e mos te pendohesh me von...
Sepse familjen qe ta dhuron Zoti nuk mund te gjesh diku tjeter,,me burre peni mund te jete me i holle e mund te kputet,keshtu qe familja duhet te kete nje lidhje me te forte per cdo kend,sepse ne cdo rast do kerkojme  mbeshtjetjen e dikuj.Dhe ku do gjesh mbeshtjetje me te mire se sa tek familja???


POr serish te uroj fat,lumturi,dhe shpresoj qe te zgjedhesh rrugen e drejte,qe me von te jesh e lumtur  :buzeqeshje: ) Te uroj cdo te mire !!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Nqs nuk me braktis ai mu, cdo gje do braktisja amin :-d

----------


## Robbery

Ncq ncq....Gje qe s'behet...

----------


## tom preni

une mendoj se, me braktisjen e qdo gjeje  nuk mundesh te arrish ate qe deshiron   te beshe  nje gjeh te tille esht gabimi ma i madhe ne jete . e nese mendoni se me martes braktisni qdo gje siq e permenden  disa nga pjestaret e forumit  une mendoj se e kan gabim  se martesa eshte nje rende jetesor qe duhet te vazhdojm  pa braktisur ase gjeh  .

----------


## loneeagle

gjithcka?? varet cfare perfshihet ketu. p.sh. familjen & zotin jo kurre nuk do e beja jane dy me te shtrenjtat per mua. dmth te mos e shifja kurre familjen ose te dnryshoja fe. ti thua qe do martohesh por nese thjesht te duhet te emigrosh ne nje vend tjeter per te jetuar me burrin tend nuk ka ndonje te keqe edhe te kthehesh te vizitosh familjen.

----------


## addela

Familja nuk hyn fare,
lash punen per ate,ndrrova menyren e veshjes per ti bere qefin momes se atij,do jetoj me vjerren,fustanin e nuses e zgjodhi vjerra,
ju do i benit te gjitha kto?

----------


## Nete

Une nuk do ti beja,fustani i nuseris te takon vetem ti ta zgjedhesh ajo eshte enderr e seciles vajze,te kisha keshilluar ti sqarojshe keto gjera para se te martohesh,i fejuari nese te done duhet ti pranoj me ato qe ke ,dhe je ti respektoj edhe deshirat qe ke ti ,e jo vetem tijat dhe ti bej qejfin mamas.

----------


## Madeleines

Varet per c'arsye duhej te beja kete lloj sakrifice.E them kete,sepse ne shumicen e rasteve,nuk ia vlen te lesh nje jete te tere per dike qe,ne fund te fundit,kemi dhene gjithcka.Nese ai person e kerkon me kembengulje kete pa asnje terheqje nga ana e tij,do te thote se nuk ia vlen barra qerane ta besh.Me pak fjale,sakrifica duhet te jete e dyanshme.

----------


## Viola.V

Per Dashurine ja vlen qe te braktisesh cdo gje qe eshte te hidhur, pesimiste rreth saj dhe te ruash cdo gje tjeter qe ka virtyte te pazevendesueshme....por nje gje qe *NUK DO TE FALEJ* kurre , kurre , kurre ... *NEVER...eshte te braktisesh VETVETEN.* 
*Cfare eshte Dashuria (martesa) po braktise VETVETEN ?!*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Jo,nuk do braktisja gjithcka.

Ka menyra te tjera te mesme qe mund te jen zgjidhje

me e mire.Braktisja e gjithcka trego personalitet te dobet.

----------


## jeta_ime

> Familja nuk hyn fare,
> lash punen per ate,ndrrova menyren e veshjes per ti bere qefin momes se atij,do jetoj me vjerren,fustanin e nuses e zgjodhi vjerra,
> ju do i benit te gjitha kto?





As nje here nuk do leja punen,,,edhe nuk do ndrroja veten time,per te,e lere me per maman e tij,as fustanin nuk do zgjidhte ajo,se ne fund te fundit nuk po martohem me nene te tij,por me te...
Te them te drejten,as nje gje nga keto zdo beja.Mire e thane disa antar kjo martese behet me qef,jo nje kontrate per skllaveri qe po firmos dalngadale...

----------

